# Smack down at sage creek



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

What do ya say sage. We gonna have it or not? Haven't seen a date yet. And what about a triple crown with you backwoods archers and somewhere else? Maybe foggy Mtn or Sherwood? What do you guys think? Lets get something set up.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

trentcamp said:


> What do ya say sage. We gonna have it or not? Haven't seen a date yet. And what about a triple crown with you backwoods archers and somewhere else? Maybe foggy Mtn or Sherwood? What do you guys think? Lets get something set up.


Hey man. We uns are all for it!  We ain't skeered.

If we can get those cabbage heads and the rest of you hill billys going on this, sign us up. Most of the time, we are just waiting for Bow Bob to keep a kitchen pass, then it's on like Donkey Kong!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Sherwood would be all for it It, I'm always in for a road trip to Sage Creek Bo Bob will have to get a hall pass, I'll probably see them this weekend at our shoot I'll mention it to them


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Me and Ol' Logjamb are in as soon as we find some wheels.

Figured I go ahead and pick in myself. I know it's coming.


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

C'mon now you know the guys in that pic are from NC. The red handled hammer gives it away. And you know I can hitch up the big trailer and pick y'all up on the way thru.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Tommy I know how you roll. I ain't so sure your ride will make it.


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

You'll note how I've trained the old lady to stand to offset the missing front tire. Lol


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

trentcamp said:


> View attachment 1643536


You can bring the whole state in that thing!


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

Once I get all the cousins in it we're full up


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

trentcamp said:


> Once I get all the cousins in it we're full up


Cousins? You bringing your wife?


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

sagecreek said:


> Cousins? You bringing your wife?


Now that's funny I don't care who you are!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey it's like they say. If she is not good enough for her own family how can she be good enough for our family.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

EROS said:


> Hey it's like they say. If she is not good enough for her own family how can she be good enough for our family.


rofl


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

smack down or crack down LET'S GET IT ON!!!!!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Crack kills. lain:

Just saying.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i figure if the team and i start now we can make it....by say, july 4th?


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Crack Down on the Smack Down! I'm in.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

enabear722 said:


> Crack Down on the Smack Down! I'm in.


Stock did you make it back from the boobhamas?


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

Has he been working on his tan?


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

We still need some dates. Although the triple will have to wait or go somewhere else. Larry lost his range. Really sux he always sets a great range. And was also the closest to me. We need more ranges around IMO


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I hope Larry can get something going real soon!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Back and ready for to lay down some Smack.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

enabear722 said:


> Back and ready for to lay down some Smack.


Here he is last time he tried to lay down some smaaaaaack.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

outbackarcher said:


> Here he is last time he tried to lay down some smaaaaaack.


Dddaaa - aaaa- aaaaa- aaaaadddddd


----------



## trentcamp (Sep 26, 2005)

Y'all heard some guys found a new use for sheep didn't ya?


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hey is that my sheep? Good un Kade


----------



## Stiltner08 (Mar 12, 2008)

So that's why you said you had such a good time on the cruse. Free sheep with 5 night stay. Stocky had a little lamb, little lamb.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Stiltner08 said:


> So that's why you said you had such a good time on the cruse. Free sheep with 5 night stay. Stocky had a little lamb, little lamb.


Haha. That's awesome Stiltner. I never thought of that. He was more worried about his lamb than his tan!


----------



## enabear722 (Oct 10, 2005)

Stiffler are you sure your not from WV? Ya spell cruise with an I. You asked for it!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok enough picking on my sheep loving buddy. Lets get back to the original reason for the post. When y'all flat landers feel froggy just let us hillbillies know. We'uns will load up the wagon and a few 55 gallon drums and head that way.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Interested if I can make it.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Bo Bob said:


> Interested if I can make it.


We always wait for your crew to get everyone ready. It's fun when all you guys come down. I'll cook yall a hamburger this time. Well, my trusting Chef Charles will anyways. I'll make him, or ask him nicely.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great I'll need a shoot date so I can get things lined up and take a day off .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

John-in-VA said:


> Great I'll need a shoot date so I can get things lined up and take a day off .


Our next shoot is May 4/5, along with an NC ASA State Qualifier. See if that works for the VA gang. The WV gang has been showing up every shoot.

We need a TN gang to get in on this too. I don't think they talk too much smack, they just shoot thier bows.


----------



## Stiltner08 (Mar 12, 2008)

Did somebody say hamburgers!?!? That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

That weekend works for me. Come on Bob I will write you a pass.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bob cant make the May shoot ,but he said he could in June .What does everyone think ?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll be there. lain:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thats good.:mg:


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

It's looking like June for us guy's .How doe's that sound for everyone ?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Wanna know what your playing for?


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Will take the cooler on the right ,on the stabilizers on the left.Would be nice if the cooler was fill with ice cold Blue Moons for the ride home.Of course will have a designated driver .:shade:


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Will take the cooler on the right ,on the stabilizers on the left.Would be nice if the cooler was fill with ice cold Blue Moons for the ride home.Of course will have a designated driver .:shade:


I'll drive John, but I want the picnic table.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great now we have our driver .


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I should be able to make June see if I can't bring a truck load


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Looks like it's starting to shape up .


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Some pics from last years event.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

June works for me.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Couple more pic's from last year .Don't Wesley and Andy look happy.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)




----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's a pic of enabear and stiltner08 from last years shoot. They are good ol boys and were having a blast.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

You ant right.
Now Nick cant make the June shoot .


----------

